# Orlando: April 17-23, 2018 1 to 2 Bedroom (Bonnet Creek preferred)



## AJFireman (Mar 12, 2018)

Looking for a 1 to 2 bedroom in the Disney Area.  

Of course First choice would be Bonnet Creek but willing to try something new


----------



## AJFireman (Mar 13, 2018)

Completed.. thank you members that have assisted with this booking


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 21, 2018)

AJFireman said:


> Looking for a 1 to 2 bedroom in the Disney Area.
> 
> Of course First choice would be Bonnet Creek but willing to try something new


Hi  have you found a timeshare rental yet? Please get back to me if still needing. cindyjones649@gmail.com  Thank You


----------



## K.vbee (Mar 21, 2018)

I have 
*Parkway International Resort*
1 mile to Walt Disney World.
2 BR with full kitchen.
Apr 15-22


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

AJFireman said:


> Looking for a 1 to 2 bedroom in the Disney Area.
> 
> Of course First choice would be Bonnet Creek but willing to try something new


Still need this? cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------

